# Arena S0.5-Set



## Avalanche (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bei den Rüstungssets fehlt noch das neue Arena 0.5-Set, welches es bei den Rüstmeistern gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2008)

Du hast Recht ist mir vorher noch gar nicht aufgefallen das muss auf jeden Fall. Das ist imom noch ziemlich verwirrend wo die jeweiligen Setteile für die jeweiligen Speccs zu finden sind in Atlas loot zB stehts zT falsch. es  
 wäre cool wenn ihr euch n bissl kümmern würdet liebe buffed Mitarbeiter, danke schon einmal im Vorraus sobald es fertig ist.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

